# Goat throat INJURY; not life threatening



## Taffy&Pretzel (Apr 3, 2021)

Hey I have a 5 month old Nigerian Dwarf Goat who a few weeks ago got choked by her collar while she was acting crazy like baby goats do. Immediately after the incident she was coughing and breathing heavy but still ate and drank just fine. Now, a few weeks later (5-10 weeks) she is still breathing a little heavy. I believe it’s from the incident but I also found out she has been getting in the chickens feed. I’m not sure what to do regarding her heavy breathing and if there is anything I can do. Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## caprines.n.me (Apr 4, 2021)

It could be posible that she had some injury to her trachea, maybe some swelling or such  that caused her to cough.  I would think that 5 - 10 weeks later it wouldn't still be an issue.  You might want to have her examined by a vet.


----------

